# Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid ;) )



## PCGH_Willi (15. November 2014)

*Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Moin moin,

Ich wollt mal fragen, obs leute in Fürth/nürnberg gibt, die bock auf Benchsessions hätten? hab zwar selbst nicht viel erfahrung aber da hier im Umkreis nicht wirklich was ist...  

wenns mehr leute werden würden, würde es dann warscheinlich im Jugendhaus Gostenhof sein, da wir (OGAG clan) auch schon n paar lans da gemacht haben. Max wär platz für 20-30 leute, starkstrom wär auch da aber leider nur ne 6k leitung (muss ja nur zum ergebnisse hochladen reichen  wäre frühestens in den weihnachtsferien also hat noch zeit, würd eben nur gern wissen obs hier im Umkreis leute gibt, die dran interresiert sind  
(ich wohn in fürth 90766) 

Termin ist auf ende märz - april verschoben  

preis wird noch bekannt gegeben aber je mehr leute, desto günstiger wirds für jeden!

MfG: Willi


----------



## rhyn2012 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Wenns nicht 5-6 Autostunden entfernt währe, währe ich mit dabei


----------



## NuVirus (16. November 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Hi,

was verstehst du in diesem Fall genau unter Benchsession?

Hätte evtl Interesse.

Ich komme aus Lauf btw.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. November 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

@rhyn2012: joa is n bissl weit 

@NuVirus: naja benchsession, mit dice eben, leute treffen sich, und benchen dann hardware, mit dem zur verfügung gestellten dice (natürlich gegen gebühr, da das dice schließlich auch bezahlt werden muss )


----------



## Stoffel01 (16. November 2014)

Wenn mein Drecks commando mal gescheit laufen würde wäre ich dabei. Könnte in Nürnberg meine Kollegen besuchen und mit dem commando mit ca 20 CPUs vorbei kommen, aber naja. Das Ding ist wohl Müll


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. November 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Wenn mein Drecks commando mal gescheit laufen würde wäre ich dabei. Könnte in Nürnberg meine Kollegen besuchen und mit dem commando mit ca 20 CPUs vorbei kommen, aber naja. Das Ding ist wohl Müll


 
commando?


----------



## minicoopers (16. November 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



microwilli schrieb:


> commando?


 Er meint das Asus Commando für s. 775
Motherboards - Commando - ASUS


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. November 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

achso , brauch auch noch n 775 board, hab noch n paar 775 cpus rumfliegen


----------



## minicoopers (16. November 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

"Problem" bei S.775 ist nur das es so lange dauert bis man mal ne CPU gebencht hat. Deshalb liegen meine alle noch im Schrank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. November 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



minicoopers schrieb:


> "Problem" bei S.775 ist nur das es so lange  dauert bis man mal ne CPU gebencht hat. Deshalb liegen meine alle noch  im Schrank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hmm,ich  find, dass es auch net länger als bei anderen cpus dauert O.o klar sind  halt langsamer aber des hat man ja bei älteren chips auch...


----------



## minicoopers (16. November 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Naja wenn man eine Weile lang Haswells mit 5GHz+ gebencht hat und hat dann einen Celeron 326 oder so was muss man schon etwas mehr Zeit einplanen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. November 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



minicoopers schrieb:


> Naja wenn man eine Weile lang Haswells mit 5GHz+ gebencht hat und hat dann einen Celeron 326 oder so was muss man schon etwas mehr Zeit einplanen


 
das is auch klar XD hab ich bei meinem c2d e4700 bei cinebench auch gedacht XD oder nem bulldozer bei superpi 32m 

von 3dmark01/03 bei gpus, will ich gar net anfangen -.- ich sag nur so um die 10 min per bench


----------



## PCGH_Tom (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Wenn die Idee mit der Benchsession noch steht, würde ich mich durchaus anschließen.  Würde mich freuen noch ein paar Team-Member kennenzulernen abseits von Roman, Stephan, TrueMonkey und Crazzy


----------



## PCGH_Willi (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Wenn die Idee mit der Benchsession noch steht, würde ich mich durchaus anschließen.  Würde mich freuen noch ein paar Team-Member kennenzulernen abseits von Roman, Stephan, TrueMonkey und Crazzy



cool, naja, bei euch is ja net weit, da is ja die Redaktion auch gleich in fürth 

roman hat mir mittlerweile wegen dem günstigen pot bescheid gegeben, der sollte in nen paar wochen glaub ich fertig sein


----------



## PCGH_Tom (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Prima, dann können wir für das neue Jahr ja etwas anpeilen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

jo würd ich auch sagen  mal schauen ob wir noch n paar leute zusammen bekommen, sonst lohnt das ganze net wirklich


----------



## NuVirus (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Ich hätte auch Interesse aber hab keinerlei Erfahrung damit bisher würde evtl einfach so vorbei kommen um es mir anzuschauen bzw paar Leute kennen zu lernen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Interesse aber hab keinerlei Erfahrung damit bisher würde evtl einfach so vorbei kommen um es mir anzuschauen bzw paar Leute kennen zu lernen



ich hab unter dice bis jetz auch noch keine erfahrungen gemacht  das einzig extreme war, dass ich meinen rechner im winter aufn balkon gestellt hab und meinen i7 920 von 2.66 auf 4.6 ghz übertaktet hab XD 
wird sich aber dann hoffentlich ändern


----------



## minicoopers (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Tendenziell wäre ich auch dabei. ... müsste nur mal schauen wie ich dann dahin komme


----------



## ich111 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Interesse aber hab keinerlei Erfahrung damit bisher würde evtl einfach so vorbei kommen um es mir anzuschauen bzw paar Leute kennen zu lernen


Bei mir das gleiche.


----------



## blautemple (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Da Nürnberg bei mir ja praktisch um die Ecke liegt, wohne im schönen Würzburg, hätte ich auch durchaus Interesse


----------



## minicoopers (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Kühlung aus? Also nur Dice oder kommt auch jemand da an LN2 ran? Würde ja gerne mal mit LN2 benchen


----------



## der8auer (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Mein LN2 Lieferant fährt leider nur bis zu mir :/ Sonst würde ich da gerne was organisieren. Ich rede mal mit Tom. Evtl. können wir da trotzdem was machen


----------



## minicoopers (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



der8auer schrieb:


> Mein LN2 Lieferant fährt leider nur bis zu mir :/ Sonst würde ich da gerne was organisieren. Ich rede mal mit Tom. Evtl. können wir da trotzdem was machen


Wäre nicht schlecht 

Würdest du auch kommen?


----------



## der8auer (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Klar bei sowas bin ich immer dabei


----------



## rackcity (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

würd mir das auch gern einmal anschauen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

wenn des ln2 organisierbar ist is super


----------



## McZonk (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Macht mal - vorbeikommen und Hände schütteln werde ich mit Sicherheit.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



McZonk schrieb:


> Macht mal - vorbeikommen und Hände schütteln werde ich mit Sicherheit.



super dass schon so viele leute interresse haben, werd demnächst mal das Jugendhaus kontaktieren und schauen wann das klar geht


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Soo, Gibt was zu den Kosten der Räumlichkeiten:

es würde 100€ miete und 200€ kaution auf uns zu kommen, das wird dann über die teilnehmer verteilt, das heißt, bei 20 leuten muss jeder 15 euro zahlen, wobei ihr dann 10 davon (die kaution) wenn alles gut geht eh wieder zurück bekommt, das heißt mit essen, trinken etc wären es dann 20€ für jeden (-10€kaution, die ihr wieder zurück bekommt) , + ln2 und dice. da kommts wieder drauf an, wie viele wir werden und wie viel ln2 und dice wir brauchen. 

wer nur zuschauen will zahlt 5€ eintritt+ bei bedarf essen und trinken (5€)

wer sich das ganze mal anschauen will: Vermietung von Räumen im Kinder- und Jugendhaus Gost - Kinder- und Jugendhaus Gost 
wie gesagt, es gibt auch starkstrom, das einzige problem ist das internet, da das bloß ne 6 oder 16k leitung is :/

sorry für doppelpost


----------



## minicoopers (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



microwilli schrieb:


> wenn des ln2 organisierbar ist is super



Ja fäde ich auch, denn mich würde mal interessieren, wie weit die CPU  noch geht 

Die Preise sind ja noch gut 
Wegen dem Internet würde ich mir nicht so die sorgen machen. Das klappt schon irgendwie. Selbst wenn das hochladen nciht klappt, aber für Ergebnisse suchen reicht es sicherlich


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja fäde ich auch, denn mich würde mal interessieren, wie weit die CPU  noch geht
> 
> Die Preise sind ja noch gut
> Wegen dem Internet würde ich mir nicht so die sorgen machen. Das klappt schon irgendwie. Selbst wenn das hochladen nciht klappt, aber für Ergebnisse suchen reicht es sicherlich



notfalls kann man ja das internet übers handy nutzen 

naja da kommt ja auch noch das ln2 und das dice dazu, das läppert sich dann doch schon, ich schätze mal so 50 euro werdens mindestens :/


----------



## minicoopers (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



microwilli schrieb:


> notfalls kann man ja das internet übers handy nutzen



Wenn man da Empfang hat, ist das natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Hat hier jemand Ln2 erwähnt ? 


dann bin ich dabei


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

klar hat man da empfang, is ja eigentlich mitten in nürnberg (zumindest fast


----------



## minicoopers (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Ln2 erwähnt ?
> 
> 
> dann bin ich dabei



Was hat das so lange gedauert


----------



## der8auer (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Sieht nach einer super Location aus  Ich frag mal bei meinen LN2 Lieferanten nach was die für uns machen könnten. Evtl. kann ich es auch so hinbiegen, dass wir LN2 von einem Hersteller gesponsort bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *



der8auer schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer super Location aus  Ich frag mal bei meinen LN2 Lieferanten nach was die für uns machen könnten. Evtl. kann ich es auch so hinbiegen, dass wir LN2 von einem Hersteller gesponsort bekommen.



das wär echt cool  
jo, der raum selber is viel größer als er auf den bildern aussieht, wir hatten auffer lan mit 30 leuten + rechner immernoch massig platz 

hab jetz mal nachgefragt welche "termine" denn noch frei sind  denke mal ich hab spätestens montag ne antwort


----------



## PCGH_Tom (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Klingt nach einer coolen Sache. Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## minicoopers (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Gibt es schon was neues bzgl. der Termine?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

nein leider nicht, werd morgen nochmal ne 2te mail schreiben, auf die erste wurde noch net geantwortet


----------



## blautemple (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie sich melden. Wäre echt super wenn es klappt


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

jo, fänd ich auch


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Mensch wieso macht ihr das erst jetzt, wo ich nicht mehr bei Nürnberg wohne


----------



## zockerlein (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

da häng ich mich doch gleich dran 
bin n Kumpel vom Willi, hab Zeit und Lust... also was steht im Weg?
meinen Bruder schlepp ich gleich mit


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

im weg steht die fehlende mail vom jugendhaus xD aso erst mal frohe weihnachten euch allen


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Im Fürther Uferpark, wo sich das Computec-HQ und die PCGH-Redaktion befinden, gibts übrigens auch diverse Institute der Uni Erlangen-Nürnberg, die tonnenweise Flüssigstickstoff gelagert haben. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich da auch was beschaffen ließe, wenn man im Dienste der Wissenschaft anfragt .


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

könnte man ja mal nahfragen, bin aber erst wieder neujahr in fürth


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Soo, gibt endlich mal was neues, ich hab heute morgen ne Mail bekommen: 

Hallo Herr Tiefel,

generell ist die Vermietung für Ihre Lan-Party möglich. Ich muss das  Ganze allerdings erst im Team besprechen und würde mich dann spätestens  nächste Woche noch mal bei Ihnen melden.

Viele Grüße
Tobias Ladewig

Ich hab mal nen termin mitte februar bis anfang märz vorgeschlagen, falls das so in ordnung wäre?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Es gäbe eventuell noch n anderes Jugendhaus, des wir mieten könnten (oder besser gesagt den pfarsaal ) das wäre in fürth (hardhöhe) das problem ist da leider, dass es kein Internet direkt gibt, es gibt zwar nen hotspot von kabel deutschland aber da können sich ja nur leute anmelden, die auch dieses hotspot paket haben (ich zum beispiel)  von daher is das villeicht etwas unpraktisch  aber da is halt der punkt, dass wir warscheinlich nich so viel zahlen müssten, weil ich selber mal da drin war 

und wär mit der ubahn und dem auto vermutlich einfacher zu erreichen, weils nen eigenen parkplatz gibt und die ubahn nur 100 meter weg is. beim gost läuft man locker mal 3-400m  von der ubahn (oder wenn man keinen parkplatz findet) wobei es da auch 4 parkolätze glaub ich gibt.

nicht wundern, hab nur zum Verständnis "lan party" angegeben


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

so leute es gibt neuigkeiten, hab grade die Mail hier bekommen 

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Herr Tiefel,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]wie  versprochen, melde ich mich bezüglich der LAN-Party. Dadurch das wir  zurzeit viele Vermietungen am Wochenende haben, könnte ich euch  anbieten, dass ihr  vom Rosenmontag 16.02 auf den Faschingsdienstag, 17.02 eure LAN-Party  bei uns veranstalten könntet.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gruß[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tobias Ladewig

*Bitte gebt Bescheid wer kommen kann (16.02 auf 17.02, rosenmontag und faschingsdienstag) und für wen der termin passen würde! bis spätestens NÄCHSTEN DONNERSTAG!*
[/FONT]


----------



## zockerlein (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Leute für benchsessions in fürth/nürnberg gesucht *

Solang ich n Auto organisiert bekomm bin ich dabei


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg VORANMELDUNG! ( bitte ALLE die interesse haben!)*

Ich nehme mal an das sich das mit Ln2 dann eh erledigt hat oder  ?(Kann mir kaum vorstellen das am Rosenmontag jemand liefert )

Oder ist eh nur Dice geplant ? bzw habt ihr denn dafür einen Lieferanten ? ( Online auf Montag bestellen geht auch nicht bzw wenn das Freitag verschickt wird damit es Montag ankommt ist nix mehr da bis es da ist )


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg VORANMELDUNG! ( bitte ALLE die interesse haben!)*

hmm stimmt des is blöd, eigentlich hätte ich dice geplant, bzw roman wollte wegen ln2 nachfragen... 

weisst du da vill ne möglichkeit?

ansonsten frag ich nochmal nach nem anderen Termin...


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg VORANMELDUNG! ( bitte ALLE die interesse haben!)*

Eine Möglichkeit wäre mal zu schauen ob es da in der Nähe vllt einen Trockeneisstrahlbetrieb gibt  die auch dice verkaufen ( Trockeneis statt Sand )
So das man es da selbst abholen könnte.

Ansonsten mal abwarten ob  Roman ln2 in die Wege bringen kann denn soviel ich weiß könnte der Lieferant dann auch Dice mitbringen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung*

hmm, ich schreib roman mal ne pn  

weiß net ob in fürth bei der computec redaktion net sogar sowas is


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Ich ruf morgen mal meine Kontakte an und frag nach was sich da machen lässt. 4 Wochen für die Organisation sind natürlich nicht gerade viel


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

^^Ich befürchte auch da alles unter einen Deckel zu bekommen wird schwierig


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

LN2 muss halt schon sein. DICE kann man sich ja sonst auch einfach nach Hause bestellen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

jo is schon klar  
ich frag mal, ob noch n anderer Termin frei wäre  villeicht lässt sich da noch was machen


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

März/April wäre praktischer für mich


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

ok hab mal nochmal ne mail geschrieben, mittlerweile die dritte heute XD


----------



## minicoopers (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*



der8auer schrieb:


> LN2 muss halt schon sein. DICE kann man sich ja sonst auch einfach nach Hause bestellen


Das stimmt, ohne LN2 lohnt sich der Aufwand für die meisten nicht...
Bei mir sind es 2-3 Stunden Fahrt... und dann nur wegen Dice....




der8auer schrieb:


> März/April wäre praktischer für mich



Der Zeitraum wäre wirklcih parktische. Vielleicht sollte man hier die Tage um Ostern in betracht ziehen. Da sollten die meisten Zeit haben


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

da kann man dann auch evtl nen tag länger machen, weil da dann ferien sind und viele über ostern urlaub haben  mal schauen was die vom jugendhaus schreiben, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## minicoopers (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Ja ein Tag länger wäre eh nicht schlecht. Denn bei Zwei Tagen bleibt nciht viel Zeit zum benchen... 
~Mittags Ankunft dann aufbauen und dann hat man max. einen Tag effektiv zum benchen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

wie gesagt schauen wir mal  evtl werd ich demnächst auch einfach mal anrufen


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*



> März/April wäre praktischer für mich



Sehe ich genauso...alleine deswegen da im Feburar schnell das Wetter zum Hinderniss werden kann 
Anfahrt im Schnee ist nicht wirklich pralle.

Ganz abgesehen von der Rückfahrt ......übermüdet im Schneetreiben


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Ln2 organisierung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

stimmt auch wieder  dann werden wirs  wohl eher im april machen


----------



## PCGH_Tom (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

April klingt gut. Das zweite Wochenende sollte es aber nicht werden. Da ist eine andere Veranstaltung geplant


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Kann man sich da auch als Besucher einschleichen?  xD mich würde das brennend mal interessieren sowas live zu sehen und im April werd ich eh zwecks Gebrutstagsbesuch in NBG stecken


----------



## PCGH_Willi (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

jo klar, zahlst halt nur 5 euro eintritt sozusagen  + essen falls nötig 

@tom: werd einfach freitag mal anrufen, und mal nachfragen mit emyil dauert das ganze so lang  was für ne veranstaltung eig?


----------



## NuVirus (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Vll ist da ja der AMD Launch der R9 380X oder was auch immer kommen soll geplant.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

ah ok könnt sein  , linustechtips hat da auch was angedeutet


----------



## PCGH_Tom (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

In diese Richtung wollte ich nicht anspielen - lasst Euch überraschen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

okay


----------



## wolflux (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Wenn man einfach mit 5 Euro dabei sein kann um den Profis über die Schultern zu sehen komme ich, auch wenn ich 250 Km. fahren muss.
☺ Vielleicht kommen ja noch andere aus dem Enthusiasten Bereich, wäre super. Wie erfahre ich den Termin, kurzfristig oder ist schon etwas bekannt ?
wolflux


----------



## ricoroci (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Als passiver Teilnehmer sicherlich


----------



## wolflux (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Genau als aktiver Zuschauer 
Habe ich noch nie Live gesehen mit LN2  
Gruss


----------



## PCGH_Willi (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

leute, es gibt mal wieder was neues, nach langem hin und her is leider nix mehr um ostern frei, da die da selber offen haben und so nochmal ne extra gebühr von 100-200 euro anfallen würde, dafür dass se für uns schließen und das finde ich is zuviel, da dann jeder schon allein ohne ln2 und dice ca 40 euro zahlen müsste


----------



## wolflux (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Dann macht es doch mehr publik, so kommen evt. mehr Zuschauer und nehmt 6 Euro Eintritt☺. Ich persönlich bezahle auch mehr Eintritt. 
Gruss


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

das is dann aber auch net anders  isses ja sogar relativ aber ich hab keinen bock, dass dann da iwie 100 leute antanzen, da ich ja die verantwortung für die räumlichkeiten hab :/


----------



## wolflux (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Verstehe dich, kann man nachvollziehen , bin mal gespannt ob noch etwas daraus wird.
Ist ja noch Zeit bis April, ich schaue immer mal wieder hier rein wäre dennoch super wenn es klappen sollte☺.  
Gruss


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

jo fänds auch super ich frag nochmal nach, wann se was frei hätten, kann aber nix versprechen...


----------



## StefanStg (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

So als Zuschauer wäre ich schön gerne dabei bzw mal sehr interessant habe sowas noch nie live gesehen und da es in meiner Nähe stattfindet täte ich schon gerne mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Azzteredon (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Wäre auch dabei! Obs mitm benchen klappt weiß ich nicht, auf die schnelle jetzt nen Pot aufzutreiben wird schwer. Aber falls nicht dann würd ich einfach nur zum zuschauen und quatschen vorbei kommen  habs ja nicht weit


----------



## NuVirus (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Wäre wie gesagt auch dabei aber eher nur als Zuschauer da ich noch kein Equipment habe


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Einfach einen Live Stream ins Internet übertragen. 
Sonst wird es recht voll sein, bei der Menge an Zuschauern.


----------



## wolflux (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Bei geplanten 5 Euro Eintritt wäre das bis zu einem gewissen Maße Kostendeckend.
☺ so 50 Neugierige die Eintritt zahlen, wäre nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## StefanStg (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*



wolflux schrieb:


> Bei geplanten 5 Euro Eintritt wäre das bis zu einem gewissen Maße Kostendeckend.
> ☺ so 50 Neugierige die Eintritt zahlen, wäre nicht mal schlecht.



Die 5€ wären es mir Wert


----------



## minicoopers (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*



wolflux schrieb:


> Bei geplanten 5 Euro Eintritt wäre das bis zu einem gewissen Maße Kostendeckend.
> ☺ so 50 Neugierige die Eintritt zahlen, wäre nicht mal schlecht.


Wo willst du die denn alle unterbringen?
Beim benchen kann man sehr schnell sehr viel Platz verbrauchen


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

Bevor man sich jetzt viele Gedanken um Gäste und Randbedingungen macht, würde ich doch vorschlagen den Fokus erstmal auf die Veranstaltung selbst (Bencher!) und deren Ressourcen (Räumlichkeit sowie Kühlmedium, Strom etc.) zu legen. Eventuell (und falls der Plan noch steht) wäre es doch eine Idee auf Roman direkt zuzugehen. Er hat schon einiges an Erfahrung mit der Organisation ebensolcher Events und qualifiziert sich damit als Tippgeber erster Güte .


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*

ich wollte sowieso auch nochmal warten bis roman sich meldet, ob ln2 organisiert werden kann, wenn ja bis wann, wie viel etc


----------



## wolflux (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Benchsession in Nürnberg Terminfindung (bei interresse bitte bescheid  )*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Wo willst du die denn alle unterbringen?
> Beim benchen kann man sehr schnell sehr viel Platz verbrauchen



Na,  wo ist das Problem, schiebt uns vorne rein und hinten am Notausgang wieder raus ☺
Edit: Ohne Eintritt natürlich,  ha ha

Aber du hast schon recht, in erster Linie sind die Bench-Teams relevant. Diese Organisation ist dann schon  anspruchsvoll genug. 
Gruss
wolflux


----------

